# Atombombs...The simple "DIY" jig



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Here are some pics...

Recipe is as follows:

-Hooks of your choice
-0.50 to 0.65 soldering wire
-Hard as Nails nail polish 
-imagination

These work very very well for panfish. I have made lots of these lil jigs and I cant believe the reaction I get from gills and crappie. Just tip them with a spike and your all set.

Have fun and enjoy


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Look good Adam....Hope to see ya this season.........Luv your color schemes......


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

What type of hooks are those? and also, where can you get that wire? thankss


----------



## Uncle Al (Jan 26, 2011)

Do you actually melt the solder or just twist it on?

Thanks


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

One question on these. Do you secure the solder to the hook with anything, or just wrap it tite and the nail polish takes care of that ?


Lovin


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Just done a few on single egg hooks, thanks!


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

very cool....very nice!


----------



## snag (Dec 27, 2005)

Steelhead Fever said:


> What type of hooks are those? and also, where can you get that wire? thankss


 i picked up some soldering wire at lowes today 0.o62 dia it was a coil of wire not the typical roll which cost a lot more,the coil type was under 6 bucks for a ounce size,it was the smallest size they had.picked up some #8 hooks to try this out now to get some nail polish colors...


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

I order online or go to wally world for solder. Just wrap the solder around the hook and cut excess off with scissors, then pinch the tag end close to the shank.

The hooks I use are dry fly hooks, they pierce better that a stout hook. I use needle nose pliers to bend the eye of the hook 90 degrees to create the jig effect.

When ice season comes into play, Id love to hear some success stories with these. Dont be afraid to take pics everyone.....Thanks

After you hook a fish and bring it in, re-position the jig so it hangs parallel in the water before sending it back down. Tip these with a spike and hold on....fish on brother!!!


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

thanks for the info! im looking forward to trying these!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Here's the ones i made.... pic is horrible, but they will catch fish, im sure!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Im sure you will catch fish on those...Nice job.


Man, I cant wait to get on the ice!!!!!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Just couldnt resist taking the ice gear out today. Used atombombs and pimples. Caught a bunch, but only took what I needed for a crisco disco. I fished the docks at the lagoons for a couple hours.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## mrphish42 (Jan 24, 2008)

Glad ya had a fun day Adam....Sure is a great way to early "ice fish"...Age has brought to me..... a desire to be as warm as I can be in the winter season. Now if I could find a way to fish in 70 degree weather all ice season long....without the shanty/gear/heater and extra effort needed to go on the hardwater....I feel like I'd hit the lottery...Well as far as your success of the docks... I'm not envious...as I've been lucky to be doing the same thing off the docks at WB.....But I'm totally happy for your success and am in hopes of running into ya on the ice this season....Be safe...Jon


----------



## 1977 walleye guy (Mar 11, 2006)

your a brave man having the marcum that close to the edge this cose to season...lol nice job my friend!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Blast from the past! Lol
Well, these still work awesome and not only on ice. So one thing I do now is tie a feather to a hook and then attach that to the other hook. As in place the barbed end of one hook through the eye of the other. Then place a stopper to hold the hooks together.


----------



## Morrowtucky Mike (May 2, 2018)

allwayzfishin said:


> Blast from the past! Lol
> Well, these still work awesome and not only on ice. So one thing I do now is tie a feather to a hook and then attach that to the other hook. As in place the barbed end of one hook through the eye of the other. Then place a stopper to hold the hooks together.


Pics


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

I don't know why you didn't call these "Adam"-bombs instead


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

allwayzfishin said:


> Blast from the past! Lol
> Well, these still work awesome and not only on ice. So one thing I do now is tie a feather to a hook and then attach that to the other hook. As in place the barbed end of one hook through the eye of the other. Then place a stopper to hold the hooks together.


This sorta makes a copy of an old fave called the "No Name" Lure developed by John Fujita in California to catch trout and bass in the 1950's!! Google it for some interesting reading and Utubers! A later version was the "Lil Skunk". I've been making these wrapped with solder and painted w/Sally Handon nail polish all Winter since I saw the original on another site(John somehow cast a slender lead body on the Original), they were originally abt a size 12 hook, but the ones I'm making are 8's and 10's.(they were patented and copywrited so I don't plan to sell any!) I've also soldered 00 willow blades to the front hook to get a "body" as an option(should provide some alluring wobble as they sink)! They should be 'death' on crappies(and gills!) this Spring!


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Yup I’ve basically did the same thing. Looking forward to some crappie catching in the coming weeks if this weather would stabilize. Nice jigs tho and I’m sure you’ll do great on them


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

The original inventer of this design used a tiny mono loop to keep the second/feathered hook on the first one and sold them supplied with abt a 2 ft leader?(something abt maintaining a "specific action"?!) I don't think either is necessary, but he had a lot of time on his hands while in the Japanese "internment camp" in California after the Pearl Harbor attack.


----------

